# Tubular control arms? mk2. searched!!



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Searched google, and all the forums on the tex. 500+ = tubular control arms.. there was one page with talk about them as far back as 2007, i want a bolt on set, for less than the $1400ones people are trying to pedal... anyone?:beer::thumbup:


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Interested. I'd at least like to be able to get some Aluminum ones. I haven't really searched this out though.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

id like some 4130 chromoly ones. if you want aluminum ones get 944 control arms:thumbup: i want tubular steel arms... anyone?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

JettaG60MK2Rider said:


> id like some 4130 chromoly ones.* if you want aluminum ones get 944 control arms*:thumbup: i want tubular steel arms... anyone?


See, I didn't know that worked. I also hadn't researched into the subject.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Like this? http://scch-heads.com/viewpart.php?id=35 They have some other suspension parts also.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

yep, those are the ones. there $1400. i was looking for another set. iv seen em, I and now no one else knows of any others... im going to have to spend the $$. someone save me for spending this cause ima order them tonight if not:thumbup:


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

I also am beginning research into this subject. These are it huh?


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

the scch ones aare dope, and they eliminate the sway bar, and the shi tty ball joints that my 350hp 8V used to snap weekly. now im pressing 500+. they are to expensive though. i am thinking about it though. positives: they eliminate the sway bar = going very low without issue, they eliminate the ball joints = stop breaking the crappy oem style ones. also they come with tie rods and ends = eliminates most bump steer, and they have a kit to eliminate the rest of the bump steer. they also look siiiickkk!. negative - there $1400, but i spent more on a set of pisonts.add in the stroker kit and shot peened rods. were talking $5500 without managemnt. so on the grand picture $1400 isnt bad. i was just hoping i could find a guy(or company) that knew how to CNC, tig weld, and fab stuff. someone has to be making their own...


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

My buddy has a jig already made up for mk2 arms. He said he may be making a set for the Rally car. IM him and see what he can do for ya price wise :beer: TURBOCADDY on here


----------

